# Adding calcium without raising pH?



## wodesorel (Mar 26, 2006)

Now that I've turned my fish tank into an invertebrate tank.... 

I need to start adding calcium. My largest mystery snail is much larger than a golf ball, and has added about a half inch of new shell in just the past month. (He was already huge when I bought him.) The other three are small things, but I want them to get just as big.

The problem is that I have two fish to consider, so I don't want the pH raised. It's at 7.6, hardness is 120 and alkalinity is 180.

If I add liquid calcium and iodine, will it adversely affect the pH or the fish? I haven't been able to find a concrete answer online. Does anyone know if the chemicals stay stable for a while once opened?

I've been feeding fresh greens, but I know that only goes so far.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think you need to add any calcium to your water with the values you have. You could add cuddlebone (the snails will eat it) or sea shells (they will disolve but very slowly, takes months). I add all that plus liquid calcium and feed them crab cuisine, rich in calcium but that is because I have R/O water. Just feeding yours crab cuisine might be enough to ensure they get what they need and it will not affect the water. Spinach and green leafy veggies are also good foods for them. Mine are breeding like crazy so this stuff must be working for them.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Aquatic turtle food and the weekend feeders will also work.


----------

